# [SUCHE/KAUFE] Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 &amp; Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 für Xbox 360



## Luigario (20. April 2015)

*[SUCHE/KAUFE] Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 & Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 für Xbox 360*

Hallo Leute,
Normalerweise bin ich nur auf der Partnerseite Videogameszone unterwegs, aber ich versuche einfach mal hier mein Glück. Im Moment suche ich Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 und Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 für die Xbox 360. Falls jemand von euch dazu bereit ist das oder die Spiele abzugeben, möge er/sie sich doch bitte bei mir melden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ob nun Tausch oder Verkauf spielt keine Rolle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

